# Which Digital Camera is good?? Help!!



## saubrl (Nov 19, 2007)

I wand a camera in Rs 10000. What can be best choices?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Nov 19, 2007)

Without paper Nikon Colpix S51c is *Rs. 11,500/-* at Kolkata !!! 

*Nikon Colpix s51c*

8.1 MP
3.0-inch High Resolution LCD
One-Touch Email with the Picture Mail Button (wifi access needed)

Post is in wrong section though


----------



## alwynrozario (Nov 21, 2007)

Check out Sony, you have few models within 10K.


----------

